# Double post error?



## Groff (Apr 30, 2008)

This has been popping up a lot lately, when I use the quick reply(and a few times using the advanced reply).
Sometimes I just get a message above the reply box with no trouble, but most of the time I get this, and it usually takes 30 seconds before it realizes it.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 30, 2008)

I get this too.


----------



## Stitch (Apr 30, 2008)

Any particular forums or threads? I get it all the time in the 100k thread - part of the reason I've given up posting there.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 30, 2008)

yeah I get it in the 100k thread every few posts or so, haven't seen it elsewhere though


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2008)

It will usually happen on threads with a lot of replies, because your browser is behind the server actually refreshing. It can happen if the mysql server is just busy as well, because while mysql processes your post, the auto-refresh stalls. Or if you click the actual "post quick reply" button twice. It can also happen if your internet connection stalls as well.

It's just the server being busy, nothing really to do about it - almost every vB forum (unless they're running an insane server) will do this. The bottom line is that you're accessing data on a very busy remote server - it's going to timeout from time to time.


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Any particular forums or threads? I get it all the time in the 100k thread - part of the reason I've given up posting there.



I know you can't resist throwing your .2c into every single thread in this forum, but I'll humor you anyway. The 100k post is huge, and replies in there are taxing the database like crazy (that's the whole point).


----------



## MorbidTravis (Apr 30, 2008)

i get this alot, i think its because i double click it?


----------



## Groff (May 1, 2008)

Chris said:


> It will usually happen on threads with a lot of replies, because your browser is behind the server actually refreshing. It can happen if the mysql server is just busy as well, because while mysql processes your post, the auto-refresh stalls. Or if you click the actual "post quick reply" button twice. It can also happen if your internet connection stalls as well.
> 
> It's just the server being busy, nothing really to do about it - almost every vB forum (unless they're running an insane server) will do this. The bottom line is that you're accessing data on a very busy remote server - it's going to timeout from time to time.



Gotcha. 

I understood why it could be happening in the 100k thread, but when it happened to me in the P&CE forum, and the sports talk forum I raised an eyebrow.

Just figured i'd make sure nothing was b0rked.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 1, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> i get this alot, i think its because i double click it?


if you click it twice it posts it twice, or tries to, then the software catches you and redirects...it's supposed to do it in your case


----------

